# My German Shepherd Dog doesn't like me



## Wooferdog (Aug 27, 2009)

Well she does, she goes crazy when I arrive home even after a short time being out, but let me explain.

We have had her since she was 12 months, she is now 2 and a half. I give her a lot of attention in the house, in the garden, and if it's not raining, she normally gets walked twice a day by myself.

At home she is obedient, fun, loving, and loves to chase strangers from our property. Everything you'd expect of a GSD.

The problem is, when I take her for a walk, she stops all of the above and falls into a state of quietness. I can walk her down the prom, with no other dogs or people in sight, night or day and she will not want to do anything. She won't play ball, she won't take treats, she just walks next to me or if she's being naughty, pulls.

The strange thing is though, is if my dads with her, she is a completely different dog. You would not believe how itelligent, obedient and fun she is when my dad is around her - you would think she was some highly trained police dog.

So why is this? Why does she lose her personality and become a robot when she is with me? The thing that winds me up is my dad doesn't give her any attention, he walks with her me once a month if I'm lucky.


----------



## Sylvestris Kennels (May 12, 2009)

Wooferdog said:


> Well she does, she goes crazy when I arrive home even after a short time being out, but let me explain.
> 
> We have had her since she was 12 months, she is now 2 and a half. I give her a lot of attention in the house, in the garden, and if it's not raining, she normally gets walked twice a day by myself.
> 
> ...


Its likely she is nervous or scared when out with you, but fees safe with your dad, possibly as she sees him as dominant over her, where as maybe she feels more dominant than you.

Are you fairly young? or overly soft with her? Taking a stronger, more assertive and confident approach to your relationship (all the time) may help improve the situation. If you increase your standing in the "pack" mentality she may no longer feel responsible and protective of you (which if she is not confident, she may find uncomfortable) and allow you to protect her.

You can increase your standing by continuing to play, but more frequently; 
enforce the rules,
play as a superior, not on the ground at her level, always finish on your terms preferably earlier than normal to show its your choice, not when she is bored, 
increase the level and time you spend training her (not playing), so she responds better to your commands, (be persistent with this)
become the primary feeder,
ensure your dad and other family members do not contradict your commands.

Try this and see how you get on.


----------



## Wooferdog (Aug 27, 2009)

Yes I figured she thinks he is pack leader, god knows why though.


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Wooferdog said:


> .
> 
> We have had her since she was 12 months, she is now 2 and a half. I give her a lot of attention in the house, in the garden.


This is why she does not see you as pack leader. Too much attention towards your dog and it can see you as weak.

An example......

The bull dog in the photo is the boss of the other 3 dogs. When you watch him interact with the other 3, he completely ignores them. Meanwhile they follow him around and lick his face and get really excited to see him.

I would say this is probably the single biggest mistake UK dog owners make. It is un-natural to a dog to be fussed too much and it can unbalance them.

Good luck x


----------



## Wooferdog (Aug 27, 2009)

I can see where you and Sylvestris Kennels are coming from, I have had my suspicions that its because I spoil her and play with her whenever she wants.

I have been reading more and more about being pack leader, and am feeling confident in what I have to do. I have since bought a clicker, some treats and a treat bag. I will research the clicker fully before I start to use it.

Edit: Just to add, some tiems I go to play with my GSD while shes lying on the floor (but not sleeping) and she wont want to play, in these circumstances, when I have iniated the play, what should I do when she declines?


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

If you were lying resting on the floor, would you want to be disturbed? Only play with her when she is alert and appears as if she wants to play x


----------



## pets-life (Jul 28, 2009)

You might find some help in these articles. Good luck.

Articles On Dogs Training


----------

